# Elevation Question



## rybridi (Apr 17, 2013)

This is my first year trying to find a morel, so far no luck. I have become intensely interested in mushrooms now after finding oysters on our farm last fall. Big rain last night and with temps finally warming, I'm hoping to get lucky this weekend. My big question is: Do morels grow at any altitude? I am in Stafford County and have access to Quantico with lots of beautiful woods, but from reading all the posts it appears that I have to head to the hills. Elevation here is around 300 feet. Would I be wasting my time here? My walking stick and water bottle are are in the car ready to head to the Shenandoah if I have too


----------



## pbwv (Apr 9, 2013)

Shrooms grow at any altitude. start at the areas that have greened the most and look for elms,ash,poplar,and giant sycamores good luck. oh they say to look high because hilltops get more sun and warm up faster. as the ground gets hoter look in river and stream beds.


----------

